# Wie wird man die lästigen eMails los (Meine Erfahrung)



## wolfgang (6 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern ist es mir gelungen die lästigen eMails von F****.de loszuwerden.
Es ist ganz einfach und hilft sicher auch allen Betroffenen.
Habe zunächst mal die eMail in sich sooft kopiert bis ca 2MB zusammen waren, bin dann auf weiterleiten gegangen habe noch den Zusatz in die email geschriben das diese email bei mir im SPAMordner gelandet ist und deshalb keine Beachtung findet und gelöscht wird, zusätzlich habe ich in Outlook noch eine Regel ( zu finden bei EXTRAS ) eingerichtet das wenn eine email von f****.de empfangen wird diese dann an f****.de weiterzuleiten ist. Bei jedesmal 2MB war dann nach einem halben Tag Ruhe. Wenn das jeder bei den so macht wenn er solche unerwünschten Mails erhält dann ist damit sicher sehr schnell ruhe. Sich ruhig zu verhalten hilft vielleicht dem Einzelnen aber hier sollten doch ALLE daran denken das es Anderen nicht genau so ergeht . Wenn also jeder hier ein wenig dazu Beiträgt dann denke ich ist die gesamte Nutzlosbranche sher schnell erstickt denn die müssen auch für den Traffic Ihrer Server bezahlen - also wenn keiner bezahlt und die Server mit Traffic belastet werden ergibt sich ein Minusgeschäft was ja nicht in deren Sinne ist und solange der Server mit den Nutzlosen 2MB eMails beschäftigt ist kann er schon keine Rechnungen mehr an andere versenden.
Gruss
ein (fast) Betroffener


----------



## nich-mit-mir (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie wird man die lästigen eMails los (Meine Erfahrung)*

Woher stammt Deine Erkenntnis über die Kosten der Server?


wolfgang schrieb:


> Habe zunächst mal die eMail in sich sooft kopiert bis ca 2MB zusammen waren,


Nette spielerei



> denn die müssen auch für den Traffic Ihrer Server bezahlen - also wenn keiner bezahlt und die Server mit Traffic belastet werden ergibt sich ein Minusgeschäft


Und was ist bei den Angeboten wo der Traffic inklusive ist? Und bei den Angeboten wo Traffickosten erst anfallen, wenn die 20,30,40 oder 50 GB überschritten sind, wieviele solche Emails verschickt werden müßten, weißt Du das ?

Es gibt da zwar Möglichkeiten, aber diese sind höchst illegal....


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie wird man die lästigen eMails los (Meine Erfahrung)*

im Prinzip hast Du Recht. Wenn man das ganze aber mit der Anzahl der Geschädigten mutipliziert ergibt sich da ein ganz andere Wert und vor allen Dingen wird der Server dadurch beschäftigt und das sogar legal. Denn wer mir eine Mail schreibt dem darf ich ja auch antworten und die schreiben ( bzw. bei denen geht das auch automatisch) dann zurück und bekommen natürlich weil ich ja höflich bin auch eine Antwort. Ich denke dieses Vorgehen ist besser als gar nichts zu tun und ständig über diese Branche zu jammern , vor allem da diese Vorgehen legal ist und den Server lahm legt, wenn wie gesagt alle (geschädigten) mitmachen.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie wird man die lästigen eMails los (Meine Erfahrung)*

Stimmt schon, geht aber auch noch anders, man nimmt z.B. das AddOn iMacros für Firefox von iOpus, bevor man nun eine Antwort schreibt, startet man den Macro-Recoder, schreibt was man will, iklusive Dateianhang. Nach dem absenden der Mail stopt man den Recorder. Dann startet man den Recorder (Play Loop ) und trägt dort die Anzahl der Wiederholungen ein. 

Dann hat der Server auch ne Menge zu tun:sun:


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie wird man die lästigen eMails los (Meine Erfahrung)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich denke dieses Vorgehen ist besser als gar nichts zu tun und ständig über diese Branche zu jammern , vor allem da diese Vorgehen legal ist und den Server lahm legt, wenn wie gesagt alle (geschädigten) mitmachen.



Man sollte aber schon wissen, dass bei den meisten Spam-E-Mails die *Absendeangabe gefälscht* ist. Diese Adressen gehören ganz häufig Leuten, die völlig unbeteiligt sind, und deren Adressen sich der Spammer aus irgendwelchen Listen geholt hat.
Die Absicht dahinter ist klar: Der Spammer will a) nicht rückverfolgbar sein, b) will er nicht die Fehlermeldungen bei Nichtzustellbarkeit auf seinen Account haben ("bounces", "delivery failed...").

Also erreichst Du mit so einer Aktion in aller Regel nur völlig Unbeteiligte.


----------



## Heiko (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie wird man die lästigen eMails los (Meine Erfahrung)*

Ich halte die Vorgehensweise für absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Dabei handelt es sich evtl. um einen Eingriff in einen eingerichteten und ausgeübten Gewerbebetrieb, was durchaus abmahnfähig ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie wird man die lästigen eMails los (Meine Erfahrung)*

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema war (siehe Anfang) [email protected] sendet Dir eine eMail zwecks Rechnung bzw. Mahnung etc. als wenn Du höflich bist dann Antwortest Du auch. Was hat das mit abmahnfähig zu tun ? Nur fabriken.de antwortet dann wieder also bist Du immer noch höflich und anwortest immer etc. dabei bleiben natürlich die alten Mails immer dabei genau das kann Dein Programm wie z.B. Outlook ja selbsttätig erledigen. Da fabriken.de nicht Ihren Absender verfälscht ist hier alles legal. Denen Ihr Server macht ja nichts anderes oder glaubt hier irgendjemand das da Leute dahinter sitzen die jede Mail lesen und dann erst antworten. Hier geht es nur darum das der Server mit dem Lesen der Antworten beschäftigt ist und dann beim finden von Schlüsselworten wiederum Antwortet. Um das ganze nicht zu Aufwendig zu gestalten ist bei den Betroffenen lediglich eine Regel auf den expliziten Absender zu setzen und dann weiterleiten als Anwort an den gleichen Absender diesmal als empfänger einzusetzen. 
Es geht nicht darum allgemeine SPAM Mails so zu behandeln sondern gezielt auf eine Aktion wie z.B. die von [email protected] zu reagieren denn die [email protected] ist nicht erreichbar die versendet nur, aber info empfängt.
Hoffe das klärt als ein wenig auf, also keine Abmahnung sondern immer höfflich bleiben und wenn man Post bekommt dann ganz einfach Antworten


----------

